
GitLab is down - pksadiq
https://gitlab.com
======
Heliosmaster
Even their status page is apparently hosted with them.

The first rule of status pages is "Don't keep them with your website". Come
on, it's not that hard...

~~~
pksadiq
Status is also updated at twitter[0].

[0] [https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus](https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus)

